# Sexing azureus



## RaVe (May 23, 2010)

Hi there, 
I hope some some of you can help me sex a couple of azureus.
They should be equaly old aprox and over 2.5 years.

Here is both of them:


Azureus nr 1, its the front/left one of the image above.


Azureus nr 2, and ofc the rear / right one from the image above.


Thanks in advance.
Rasmus


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

If im not mistaken, one sex is bigger than the other, also something to do with the toe pads. Someone on here should be able to help. May need better pics though.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Azueres #2 looks like a male to me based on the toe pads. Can't tell in the other one based on those photos.


----------



## RaVe (May 23, 2010)

Thx Larry

Here is another pic of nr 1, dont know if that helps



and links to the "big sized" images.

Both:
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7291/bothr.jpg
Azureus nr 1:
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3665/frog2d.jpg
Azureus nr 2:
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4361/frog1d.jpg

new image of azureus nr 1:
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9468/azu1.jpg


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but, I'll give it a shot. I think the one on top, in the first pic, is female and the one on bottom is male.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> I'm not an expert, but, I'll give it a shot. I think the one on top, in the first pic, is female and the one on bottom is male.


I've kept azureus for quite a while and that would be my guess as well.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

x2, top female, bottom looks to be a male. Have you had them long? At 2.5 years they should be going at it!


----------



## RaVe (May 23, 2010)

i just picked them up saturday so cant say i had them long


----------



## RaVe (May 23, 2010)

Ok just to keep people up to date, i can tell its a pair, i got the first clutsh of eggs this weekend


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yea... I'd say thats usually a pretty good indication that you have both a male and a female  haha

congrats! good luck with the tads and make sure you keep up with your supplements on your parents


----------



## RaVe (May 23, 2010)

and today i could pull out 3 more eggs, looks like they are really starting to "have some fun"


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Congrats! Make sure they're fertilized before you pull them.


----------

